# IEM under 1K



## Revolution (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi All,
I want to buy a new IEM within 1K for listening music on the go through mobile phone/PMP.
Sound/Build quality must the best in the price range as well as Noise Cancellation cos Kolkata Metro Rail/Buses are very noisy.
Sadly my one and half year old PL11 not working properly.
Sound not not coming out clearly .
I liked the Bass very much.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 18, 2015)

You can buy Soundmagic ES18S. Nothing to say much. Just an amazing quality product. It's not tangled at all. Really good quality wire. Great and effective mic. Just go for it.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for ur reply!

Soundmagic again ?
My PL11 did not last long.
I didn't ever use that every day for 2 hours.


----------



## azvnoit (Jun 19, 2015)

I used ES18 for almost 3 years(2011-2014), still have them in working condition. They are bit flimsy and might get damaged, nothing a drop of super glue or an inch of tape cant fix. Cowon EM1 was my next purchase which is now 2 years old and still working with no damage at all. Both would be a good buy as value is way higher than the money you pay for them.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2015)

I never dropped PL11 and never used roughly and never dropped water on it but even after less use its did not last long.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 20, 2015)

Brainwavz Beta is also good option in discounted price of 14 USD [5% extra discount using Facebook fan-page coupon] if comfortable buying from abroad.

Pack of 3 is for 25 USD you can pool in your friends to get it. 

Customs duty if attracted will not go beyond 15% of total amount.

Also check *MEElectronics Sport-Fi M6 Noise Isolating In-Ear Headphones* for their sturdiness but no idea how do they sound.

Buy MEElectronics Sport-Fi M6 Noise Isolating In-Ear Headphones with Memory Wire (Black) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Revolution (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks for ur suggestion guys!
But,I can't spend more that 1K.
I can't buy from outside India cos no CC and custom and duty may increase the price too.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 16, 2015)

Can anyone compare the bass of ES18/ES18S with PL11 ?


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 16, 2015)

If you can wait for delivery, you can buy KZ ED10 from Aliexpress.com . 
I used KZ ED2 for 4 months(until i chewed off the wire  ) and now I'm using ED8. I've also ordered ED10 ( waiting for delivery). Will put up review of ED8 today maybe. 

The sound quality is superb and noise cancellation is good too. I'd say to avoid ED8 as its long and feels like bolts hanging out of your ears


----------



## $hadow (Aug 16, 2015)

+1 to Ed10 but on the condition that you can wait.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for ur suggestions guys but I would not have any problem to order from Aliexpress. if there is COD option.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 16, 2015)

Cowon EK2 Wired Headset - Cowon : Flipkart.com

Either get the KZ ATE from aliexpress or cut all the crap and get the above mentioned link since Mi Piston 3 ain't available. 

And you expect the Chinese to do cash on delivery, yeah and what else ? Some chowmein and meifoon too along with the iem. We need people like you in the Ministry of External Affairs,seriously.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 16, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Thanks for ur suggestions guys but I would not have any problem to order from Aliexpress. if there is COD option.


COD is not there on AliExpress, but Debit Card works on AliExpress.



The Incinerator said:


> Either get the KZ ATE from aliexpress or cut all the crap and get the above mentioned link since Mi Piston 3 ain't available.



Why ATE rather than ED10?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 16, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> COD is not there on AliExpress, but Debit Card works on AliExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> Why ATE rather than ED10?



Because I havnt heard the ED 10  and I don't suggest anything I havnt experienced myself.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 16, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Because I havnt heard the ED 10  and I don't suggest anything I havnt experienced myself.


Ohh okay!

Just one question - does the ATE stay in place while running?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 16, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Ohh okay!
> 
> Just one question - does the ATE stay in place while running?



For running get earhook designs.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 16, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> For running get earhook designs.


Hehe I know that 
Was just asking.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 16, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Cowon EK2 Wired Headset - Cowon : Flipkart.com
> 
> And you expect the Chinese to do cash on delivery, yeah and what else ? Some chowmein and meifoon too along with the iem. We need people like you in the Ministry of External Affairs,seriously.



lol, people expect cash on delivery for everything.

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> For running get earhook designs.



ATE goes around the ear, so it should stay in place better than others (excluding hook designs)


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> We need people like you in the Ministry of External Affairs,seriously.



I need luck and support of ppl for that.
But,I can promise u one thing India will never change and Kolkata will never become London no matter how u try... 
That's the reality....






Techguy said:


> lol, people expect cash on delivery for everything.



I can't wait for 4 months.
There is no grantee I will be at home when courier will come.
Then what will happen to my order ?
Without tracking or shipping detail I will not take risk.
And if I order with tracking detail option then order price will become so big that it will be no brainier.
Do u still have any confusion ?
I bought my P11 from Pro Audio Home a years ago and it was not on COD.
Get it ?
Still u guys have any problem ?
Listen I  have no problem with Chinese.
Neither I love or hate communist.
But,I have no proof to show that.
Please don't make it political or racial thread.
I don't wanna hurt any other.
India is full of Diversity cos of many types of ppl,
But,that doesn't mean there is not even little bit unity.
Pls don't try to pull others legs using very small issue.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2015)

CoD is not expected from any company operating completely outside of India like aliexpress.If you don't like that don't order from any website/service based completely out of India.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2015)

I just don't wanted to wait so song after payment and that's why I said that.
But,sadly there r different types of ppl who take meaning of a words differently.

Now,come to the topic.
If I omit SM ES18/ES18S from list them which would be overall better Cowon EK2 or Mi Piston 3 ?
Piston 3 may be out of stock but it will come sooner or later.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 17, 2015)

Revolution said:


> I need luck and support of ppl for that.
> But,I can promise u one thing India will never change and Kolkata will never become London no matter how u try...
> That's the reality....
> 
> ...



Be optimistic and be hopeful. It's hope that keeps you going in life. Don't be hopeless!

- - - Updated - - -



Revolution said:


> I just don't wanted to wait so song after payment and that's why I said that.
> But,sadly there r different types of ppl who take meaning of a words differently.
> 
> Now,come to the topic.
> ...



It takes 14 to 21 days maximum for shipments to reach India and at your doorstep via free shipping or China Post. If you pay for fed ex or dhl it takes 3 days but ain't worth it if order value is low. 

Both Piston and EK2 are great buys you won't go wrong with either. Both have rich dark warm sound signature.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks!
If Piston have better bass then I will chose it.
Saw few good review on Piston 3 at web...


----------



## dissel (Aug 18, 2015)

Little OT,

I like to knwo,

Anybody from Kolkata able to successfully shipped those site like mp4nation / aliexpress / amazon.com and got delivery at home / doorstep with out any problem ?

Or the user need to pay a visit Stand Road and bribe those Blood Sucking Devils and then got the product...

Anyone from Kolkata ?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 18, 2015)

Good question.
Bribe in the name of Tax,Duty bla,bla,bla...


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 18, 2015)

PM me your phone number I'll whatapp you aliexpress packages picture delivered at doorstep in Kolkata.I ordered a tab which came tax free let alone an iem. While ordering leave a note to the seller to undervalue the item. In this case for $10-20 nobody charges you anything.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 18, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> PM me your phone number I'll whatapp you aliexpress packages picture delivered at doorstep in Kolkata.I ordered a tab which came tax free let alone an iem. While ordering leave a note to the seller to undervalue the item. In this case for $10-20 nobody charges you anything.



Btw which KZ store did you use?

This or this?

First one has more orders, is a top-seller; second one is newer, less orders, but also seems good.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 18, 2015)

Since 2002


----------



## Techguy (Aug 18, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Since 2002



So the second one then. The 1st one has more orders, but second one seems fine too. How are the ATE's so far 

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, how long did they take to arrive?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 18, 2015)

The ATE are great no doubt. The first one has absurd pricing for the ZN1 at $1000!


----------



## 100रभ (Aug 19, 2015)

Any good sounding earphones with inline buttons under 1000 ?
Upgrading from es18


----------



## Techguy (Aug 19, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> The ATE are great no doubt. The first one has absurd pricing for the ZN1 at $1000!



iT'S $77 FOR THE zn1, the housing structure IS $1000, dunno why.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 19, 2015)

100रभ said:


> Any good sounding earphones with inline buttons under 1000 ?
> Upgrading from es18



Cowon EK2 Wired Headset - Cowon : Flipkart.com
Aliexpress.com : Buy KZ ATE Copper Driver Ear Hook HiFi In Ear Earphone Sport Headphones For Running With Foam Eartips With Microphone from Reliable hook mouth suppliers on KZ Headphone Official Flagship Store | Alibaba Group


----------

